# airport plowing video



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

thought that was pretty interesting. Look at the sprayer truck


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

Thats cool stuff. i was searching for airport vids the other night. airport snow removal has gotta be real stressful


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Being a pilot and a plower I can tell you those guys love it. The worse thats going to happen is they are going to take out an edge light. It is really a safe operation, they obviously watch were the plows are just as they would watch were other planes are. They have to call the tower too.


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

that's really cool stuff with that much machinery working at once it has got to be so intricate and well organized to be running that smoothly


----------



## yard5864 (Nov 8, 2007)

I've seen thoes same rigs operate a few times now, can't help but to stop and watch for a few minutes whenever I go by Mitchell on snowy days. Mitchell is only about 25 minutes dowen the road from me.


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

That is very cool


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you think i could get that deicer truck to fit in my driveway...... they must practice plowing that place.


----------



## csx5197 (Sep 26, 2006)

that was a very well orchestrated operation. Maybe I should see if my airport needs workers


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

I would love to drive that blower truck.


P.S Nice avatar 06 HD is that new?
Wasn't she on Youtube with some guy called Birdman?


RCGM
Brad


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i have always wanted to tour/ride along at Bostons Logan or O'Hare on a storm day. it would be something to just check out their fleet


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

that is pretty cool to see how they do it. I landed at mitchell on a snowy night a few years back. flight was delayed a little waiting for them to clear the runway. quite possibly one of if not THE worst night of my life right there.....long story short my father died after getting on our connecting flight but before leaving the ground. due to the miracle of CPR and the availability of an AED we managed to revive him before the paramedics ever got there.


----------



## merrimacmill (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm a pilot as well, except I fly cessnas. So the snow removal at the airfield I fly out of (7B3) is usually just an old 80 something ford with a plow on it lol. I've never seen real airport machines in action though. They should have tours.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

pretty cool vid


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

That makes me think of something, i have an old friend that is one of the foremen for O'Hare at least i think he still does it, but im going to ask him if i can come up there and take some videos of the trucks and loaders, and see if him can do one when it snows up there for me.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

R&R Yard Design;482417 said:


> That makes me think of something, i have an old friend that is one of the foremen for O'Hare at least i think he still does it, but im going to ask him if i can come up there and take some videos of the trucks and loaders, and see if him can do one when it snows up there for me.


Can I come with?


----------



## MikeNC (Nov 28, 2007)

When we go on snow alert the first thing we do is pretreat the runway with liquid deicer. We use a Batts sprayer with a 40 foot wing span and start spraying out E36, this usually gives us a headstart. As soon as the crews get in we have a priority chart listing what area get the first trucks then we go down the list, the last area we touch is the gate area, the tenants take care of that, we will assist when all our areas are complete...


----------



## DUMZ (Dec 3, 2007)

I wish I had a 1/2 trigger payup

For real though I think It would be very stressful, but would be fun to try it


----------



## mak (Jan 5, 2007)

My uncle works for Streets and Sanitation in Chicago and said they have just under 400 snow removal vehicles for the city, they have the same amount for just O'Hare airport.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Cool video...........


----------



## somm (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice MKE Mitchell Int'l footage, merrimacmill !

They can't mix it too "hot" saline-wise on the spray rig or will torch landing gear bearings, etc. Its non-salt potassium, isn't it, anyone who knows ?


----------

